
Show HN: Updated wave method of building color palette - exwog
In colouristics there are several methods for constructing a color palette (color gamma) based on the arrangement of colors relative to each other in the color circle and, usually, having the same brightness. Harmonious perception of which is not sufficiently substantiated from the physical point of view.<p>The wave method of building color palette based on the relationship and color and acoustic waves, and also the concept of consonance (harmony) in music theory. More detailed description of the method is here - <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wavepalette.com&#x2F;about&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wavepalette.com&#x2F;about&#x2F;</a><p>A few days ago, the algorithm was completely finalized and posted on the site - <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wavepalette.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wavepalette.com&#x2F;</a>. There is also a mobile application and ready-made palettes - <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wavepalette.com&#x2F;palettes&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wavepalette.com&#x2F;palettes&#x2F;</a>
======
dang
This looks interesting. Posts without URLs get penalized, so you should make a
new post that points to your site, then post your text as a first comment in
the thread. If you do, email hn@ycombinator.com so we can make sure that it
doesn't get flagged.

You might also include the backstory of how you came to work on this and
explaining what's different about it. That tends to seed discussion in a good
direction. Good luck!

~~~
exwog
Thank you. Did this.

